# Shaved head



## shinydome

I'm a divorced 42 yo wife who regulary shaves her head in summer. my 2 kids (both boys 14 and 16) shave their heads too. Would you as a guy allow your wife to shave her head?


----------



## bobert

"Allow"? Most of us live in civilized countries so our spouses can do whatever they want with their hair. I'll assume you mean would men be okay with their wife shaving their head.

If my wife wanted to shave her head my response would be "You do you, babe". Would I be attracted to it? Doubt it. Would be a bit hypocritical though, because she gets pissed if I even cut mine short.



shinydome said:


> I'm a divorced 42 yo wife


You are no longer a wife if you are divorced...


----------



## Andy1001

Nobody can stop you from shaving your head if that’s what you want. 
From an aesthetic point of view it depends on the shape of your head and how pretty you are. Also are you dating/trying to date? You may find a lot of guys are turned off by a woman with a shaved head. 
When I was dating my wife she did it after we watched a movie where the leading actress shaved her head. She regretted it afterwards but I thought she looked great lol. 👨‍🦲


----------



## Mr. Nail

After years of marriage, I decided to grow a full beard. I didn't ask beyond, a few "How does this look?" s. My wife has never pressured me to shave. It's been a perfect model of "you do you". After that, how could I complain about a hair choice she makes?


----------



## Diana7

Is there any particular reason why you all do this? Just asking as my SIL will shortly be having chemo for cancer and is worried about loosing her hair.


----------



## ccpowerslave

Allow? There is no way to stop her if she wants to do it. Would I like it? Absolutely not.


----------



## Numb26

She wouldn't need permission but I don't she would be taken out to dinner afterwards. LOL


----------



## Benbutton

She can cut her hair any way she wants but she better be ready for some brutal honesty.


----------



## MJJEAN

My hair goes down past my butt. The last time I cut my hair was up to the middle of my back, well over 20 years ago, a year or so before I met DH. DH absolutely adores my hair. Would he "allow" me to cut it? Of course! I am a grown woman in a free country. Whether or not I cut my hair is up to me. It's my hair. That said, would I do it? No. I know how much it means to DH and how dramatically sad he'd be for a long time if I did cut it short or shave it down.


----------



## Mr.Married

Maybe I should try a Mohawk... I bet my wife would love it 😳


----------



## frenchpaddy

*Sinead O’Connor*
looked super


----------



## pastasauce79

I cut my hair very, very short when I broke up with a boyfriend when I was about 20. I like short hair, but at that time it was a little extreme for me. I loved it! I didn't have any problems dating. 

I've had long and short hair since then. My husband loves long hair, but he doesn't mind if I cut it really short. 

One of my best friends shaves her head. She looks really good. Her head has a beautiful shape and her face is pretty. She's never had any problems dating. 

Do whatever you want with your hair. It's your life anyway!


----------



## Numb26

What would be in my girls stocking for X-mas if she shaved her head...


----------



## sokillme

We don't have permissions in our marriage, though we do ask about a lot of things because that is the considerate thing to do. That said, I don't think it would look good on my wife. I suspect she knows I would feel that way and cares about my attraction to her. There is something to be said for comfort and convenience but I think it is both or our beliefs that in marriage your partners attraction to you is very important. I personally wouldn't want to be married to someone who didn't care about that, and I wouldn't want to be a spouse like that either.


----------



## Divinely Favored

frenchpaddy said:


> View attachment 76750
> 
> *Sinead O’Connor*
> looked super
> View attachment 76750


When she sang Nothing Compares and was crying...
I always said she was crying about shaving her head.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

I love my wife's hair, so I may try to convince her to not do it, but I wouldn't stop her if she really wanted to. If it doesn't involve self harm she can do what she wants with her body (expect give it to someone else, lol)


----------



## Divinely Favored

My wife once cut her hair short, pixie cut...it took some getting used to was fun looking but was not the same as the long hair i loved. I understand it is more work but for me, long locks add to a womans beauty.

I am 49 and have only shaved my moustache 1x and i did not like the wind sensation on my upper lip. Drove me nuts! My wife likes my facial hair(moustache and under lower lip) and does not want it shaved. 

I tell her I think it is all the white in my facial hair makes me look older and she likes that. ....being i am 3.5 yrs younger....same age as her baby brother...used to really bother her.


----------



## Diana7

frenchpaddy said:


> View attachment 76750
> 
> *Sinead O’Connor*
> looked super
> View attachment 76750


She doesn't now.


----------



## hinterdir

shinydome said:


> I'm a divorced 42 yo wife who regulary shaves her head in summer. my 2 kids (both boys 14 and 16) shave their heads too. Would you as a guy allow your wife to shave her head?


Bald?
Permanently? Intentionally?
I would lose interest in being married.


----------



## uhtred

My wife and I don't control how the other does their hair, but both feel free to express preferences. If she shaved her head, I wouldn't be able to run my fingers through her hair so often. I have longer hair than I might otherwise, because she likes it and I don't really care what anyone else thinks about my appearance


----------



## Evinrude58

I’m bald. I would date a bald lady. I’d lose my only chance of running my fingers through some hair. 

you haven’t said why you shave it, or if it’s slick or just really short.


----------



## MEA

Personally, I don’t like a shaved head on a man or a woman.
It makes me think of one of two things: cancer or lice.
Peasants shaved their heads in medieval times as a lice-prevention measure. Only the upper class had hair, and even some of them didn’t. Hence the prevalence of wigs at the time for government officials and the wealthy.
Cancer just makes me sad. I see people everyday in my line of work whose self esteem plummets from hair loss. We give them free wigs and beauty treatments.


----------



## hairyhead

MEA said:


> Personally, I don’t like a shaved head on a man or a woman.
> It makes me think of one of two things: cancer or lice.
> Peasants shaved their heads in medieval times as a lice-prevention measure. Only the upper class had hair, and even some of them didn’t. Hence the prevalence of wigs at the time for government officials and the wealthy.
> Cancer just makes me sad. I see people everyday in my line of work whose self esteem plummets from hair loss. We give them free wigs and beauty treatments.


It is just a hairstyle.

Sent from my CPH2159 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEA

hairyhead said:


> It is just a hairstyle.
> 
> Sent from my CPH2159 using Tapatalk


We are all entitled to our opinions. There is probably something in life that causes strong feelings or memories in you that I could care less about and for which you have a strong opinion.
The thread wasn’t about forcing everyone to agree.


----------



## hairyhead

MEA said:


> We are all entitled to our opinions. There is probably something in life that causes strong feelings or memories in you that I could care less about and for which you have a strong opinion.
> The thread wasn’t about forcing everyone to agree.


I am not forcing you to think or believe anything.

You have two associations with bald heads, presumably whether shaved or not.

My point is that it's a choice for most people and, I'm sure, the incidence of bald heads due to cancer or lice is much, much lower than by choice.

My screen name is the opposite of reality. I am naturally bald and I shave what does grow. My choice.

It's a hairstyle just like pigtails, dyeing, short or long.

There are other reasons too. Stress induced alopecia for instance.

Sent from my CPH2159 using Tapatalk


----------



## Talker67

i guess if i were a Goth i would be ok with it.

but i am not, and it would probably turn me off to your looks


----------



## thunderchad

Hell no


----------



## ThatDarnGuy!

My wifes friend shaved her head a few years ago. She asked us to be brutally honest on how it looked.... I couldn't! 🤣

After she left, I told her that she kind of looked like a department store mannequin 😆


----------



## Divinely Favored

shinydome said:


> I'm a divorced 42 yo wife who regulary shaves her head in summer. my 2 kids (both boys 14 and 16) shave their heads too. Would you as a guy allow your wife to shave her head?


Could not stop her...but she may not be seen with me much in public. Bible says woman's hair was given to her for her glory and a covering.


----------



## SunCMars

Diana7 said:


> Is there any particular reason why you all do this? Just asking as my SIL will shortly be having chemo for cancer and is worried about loosing her hair.


You may be on to something, Diana.

She may be _subconsciously _be looking for that sympathy factor.

...........................................................................

A simple question....

@shinydome, are you bi-sexual or a lesbian?

..........................................................................

Some average looking woman do something outlandish or odd to gain attention.
Coloring their hair purple, getting full arm _tattoos_, wearing really odd clothing, etc.

Shaving your head qualifies.
What ever works for you.



_Lilith-_


----------



## Philip P.

I wish shaving my head was an option. I guess it is but my hair would grow to be a bad combover or multicolored because I would have dark and light hair and nothing on top. But when I shaved my head my wife loved it. And I got a promotion. If she wanted to shave her head I suppose it’s her choice. When I debated getting a hair system of some kind to delay baldness my wife actually hoped I would try the shaved look. She’s bought me shavers, lotions and plenty of sunblock over the years.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

I don't think a bald head looks good ever on anyone. That said, it's a better alternative than badly thinning hair. I like hair. I don't think bald is at all attractive. But if it were my husband who started off with hair and unfortunately lost it, I'd understand. Otherwise, I'd think they were crazy for thinking that's attractive.


----------



## DudeInProgress

I would tell my wife that it would significantly impact her attractiveness to me and it would be a turn off.

And she would choose not to do it.

The vast majority of men will not find that attractive on a woman.

That said, you do you.


----------



## Mr.Married

Pixie cut can make a girl look like a mutant Godzilla-spawn communist militant carpet cleaner or on the other hand on the right gal it is HOT AF.


----------



## Mr.Married

☠


----------



## TexasMom1216

.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

bobert said:


> "Allow"? Most of us live in civilized countries so our spouses can do whatever they want with their hair. I'll assume you mean would men be okay with their wife shaving their head.
> 
> If my wife wanted to shave her head my response would be "You do you, babe". Would I be attracted to it? Doubt it. Would be a bit hypocritical though, because she gets pissed if I even cut mine short.
> 
> 
> You are no longer a wife if you are divorced...


Yep. This made the whole thread moot.


----------



## Gregory Chaucery

shinydome said:


> I'm a divorced 42 yo wife who regulary shaves her head in summer. my 2 kids (both boys 14 and 16) shave their heads too. Would you as a guy allow your wife to shave her head?


For women, biologically speaking, a healthy head of hair is a sign of good health. It's a signal that you have lots of estrogen and that you are fertile. 

However, that doesn't there aren't men who wouldn't be fine if you shorn your hair.


----------



## frenchpaddy

Gregory Chaucery said:


> For women, biologically speaking, a healthy head of hair is a sign of good health. It's a signal that you have lots of estrogen and that you are fertile.
> 
> However, that doesn't there aren't men who wouldn't be fine if you shorn your hair.


I don't think there is a person that thinks like this , LOL


----------



## Gregory Chaucery

frenchpaddy said:


> I don't think there is a person that thinks like this , LOL


I'm being factual. One of the signs of estrogen is a healthy head of hair on a woman.








Long Hair In Women Correlates To Beauty, Fertility, And Health – Roosh Valizadeh


A couple years ago in The Helsinki Diaries I shared a conversation with a Finnish girl about the importance of long hair: I was excited to be talking to someone with a strong command of English. I defaulted into being chatty, but it didn’t take long to offend her when I said “I like girls with long



www.rooshv.com





As I said, that doesn't mean there aren't men who would be ok otherwise.

It's why women are drawn to a man with a broad face and solid chin. That signals testosterone.


----------



## Numb26

frenchpaddy said:


> I don't think there is a person that thinks like this , LOL


He is correct. It's biological.


----------



## Gregory Chaucery

Numb26 said:


> He is correct. It's biological.


Hair is the first thing I notice about a women. 
Even before her face or body.


----------



## frenchpaddy

Gregory Chaucery said:


> Hair is the first thing I notice about a women.
> Even before her face or body.


a lot of black women shave their head or cut very short , you trying to say they are not still sexy


----------



## Numb26

frenchpaddy said:


> a lot of black women shave their head or cut very short , you trying to say they are not still sexy


Not everyone finds the same thing sexy. And you trying to make it a race thing is pretty low class.


----------



## frenchpaddy

Numb26 said:


> Not everyone finds the same thing sexy. And you trying to make it a race thing is pretty low class.


bull trying to make it a race thing , many a woman shaved their head with cancer or in support of someone with cancer but you try tell me i am wrong here too


----------



## RiannaIllach

The constitution says that one person's rights and freedoms must not be violated by another. For this and many other reasons, no guy has the right to forbid a girl to shave her head. It works the other way around as well. So yes, I wouldn't forbid a girl to shave her hair if it's comfortable. That said, there is another category of people who, on the contrary, do everything to restore their hair. They even use hair transplant surgery for this purpose. So if you have noticed hair loss, you may need novahairtransplantnyc.com . For myself, on the other hand, I choose classic men's haircuts so that I don't get too hot in the summer. What did you say?


----------



## Jimi007

When I married my wife she had hair down past her ass... I also had a ponytail that reached my belt line. We both cut our hair and donated it to a child cancer foundation that makes wigs for children going thru chemo. That being said , I wish I could grow hair now...lol... I love my wife's hair , long.
She keeps it shoulder length now and I'm ok with it. I don't think I would find her as attractive if she shaved her head. She can do what she wants with it
.It's her head not mine

.


----------



## 342693

Why do you like to shave your head? I'm bald and would love to have hair. 

Sounds a bit drastic to me, but to each his/her own.


----------



## Longtime Hubby

shinydome said:


> I'm a divorced 42 yo wife who regulary shaves her head in summer. my 2 kids (both boys 14 and 16) shave their heads too. Would you as a guy allow your wife to shave her head?


I can't "allow" my wife to do anything. She's fiercely independent. That said, I would not be happy if she shaved her head. People would probably think she had cancer. She's already beat the Big C once. Don't need an encore. I don't think I'd like to see her with a shaved head. Hell, my hair is longer than her hair is now anyway, LOL. It would be odd to get head from a woman with a shaved head. No hair to run my fingers through.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Longtime Hubby said:


> I can't "allow" my wife to do anything. She's fiercely independent. That said, I would not be happy if she shaved her head. People would probably think she had cancer. She's already beat the Big C once. Don't need an encore. I don't think I'd like to see her with a shaved head. Hell, my hair is longer than her hair is now anyway, LOL. It would be odd to get head from a woman with a shaved head. No hair to run my fingers through.


However if wife did something like that and she did and asked how it looks, I will tell her what I think about it. Moral of the story is, do something drastic, best not to ask others what they think, you may not like the response.


----------

